# Recommended descale for Bambino plus



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

The descale cycle prompt has started flashing on my machine. I thought I had a descale tablet come with the machine but it was maybe just cleaning tablets, as I can't find any descale ones so can anyone advise me of the right type to buy of amazon. I beleive there are different kinds and I want to be sure I am getting the right type. Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You could use these, or Sages own sachets....they only use the tablets for cleaning.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Descaler-Espresso-Machine-DELONGHI/dp/B07T721GK8/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=sage+bambino+descaler+sachets&qid=1618338281&sr=8-3

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/accessories/bes007uk.html


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks I will get the amazon ones as they are cheaper than Sage.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's a tablet for back flushing when the machine says clean me - or sooner.

You need descaler for descaling. I'd suggest Puly which you can get on Amazon. Also their back flush tablets.

Might help if you read the manual.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Cleaning tablets

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Puly-Caff-Coffee-Cleaning-Tablets/dp/B005D75XA2/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=puly+tablets&qid=1618437179&sr=8-3

Descaler

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Puly-Cleaner-PulyEnt30-Percolator-Remover/dp/B004IK6Q5G/ref=bmx_2?pd_rd_w=L36yP&pf_rd_p=6398e171-4f42-4318-a493-6aac0e34c3e5&pf_rd_r=ASQR897S5RMEHCGJP4VQ&pd_rd_r=229b9548-9296-48ce-9196-85327ae2b0b1&pd_rd_wg=mTkDa&pd_rd_i=B004IK6Q5G&psc=1

You can probably get these cheaper elsewhere. Amazon did to a box of the descaler. It's what Sage engineers use.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

tbh while you're under warranty i would use the Sage descaler.


----------

